# ECRAN IBOOK NE S'ALLUME PLUS



## INGENIEUR_PC (11 Juin 2009)

Salut, tout le monde

je suis heureux d'être parmi vous, ce la première que je poste mon problème et j'espère que je serais fière d'être avec vous.

alors, 

Mon ibook s'allume et tourne bien, mais l'écran ne s'allume plus est toujours noir?
merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème.


----------



## lpl (11 Juin 2009)

Tu prends une lampe et tu la places derrière la pomme du capot (ordinateur allumé), si tu voies quelque chose sur l'écran c'est soit le câble de l'inverter (qui passe dans la charnière droite) qui est cisaillé soit l'inverter qui est HS (situé dans l'écran). Sinon ça peut être le câble vidéo (charnière gauche) qui est cisaillé.

lpl


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Juin 2009)

Les iBook G3 sont connus pour avoir des problème de carte graphique qui se dessoude et arrête de fonctionner mais d'abord essaye les conseil de


----------



## INGENIEUR_PC (12 Juin 2009)

MERCI DE TOUTE FAÇON 
J'AI DÉJÀ ESSAYER, MAIS MON IBOOK S'ALLUME ET JE VOIS A TRAVERS LA POMME BLANCE UNE POMME NOIR EST MON IBOOK RESTE COMME ÇA.

JE SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE .


----------



## lpl (12 Juin 2009)

INGENIEUR_PC a dit:


> MERCI DE TOUTE FAÇON
> J'AI DÉJÀ ESSAYER, MAIS MON IBOOK S'ALLUME ET JE VOIS A TRAVERS LA POMME BLANCE UNE POMME NOIR EST MON IBOOK RESTE COMME ÇA.
> 
> JE SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE .



Est ce que tu vois l'affichage côte écran quand tu mets une lampe derrière la pomme côté plastique ???

lpl


----------



## INGENIEUR_PC (12 Juin 2009)

non ce n'est pas du coté plastique mais du coté ecran c'est une pomme en couleur NOIR comme dans le démarrage


----------



## lpl (12 Juin 2009)

INGENIEUR_PC a dit:


> non ce n'est pas du coté plastique mais du coté ecran c'est une pomme en couleur NOIR comme dans le démarrage



Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est : est ce que l'écran affiche le finder ???? Si tu vois avec l'éclairage de la lampe l'ordinateur booter cela veut dire que ça vient de l'inverter, sûrement un câble sectionné. Dans ce cas là je t'indiquerais la marche à suivre.

lpl


----------



## INGENIEUR_PC (13 Juin 2009)

l'écran n'affiche rien que la pomme noir. elle est pas visible sauf si vous placez la lampe derrière la pomme blanche du coté plastique blanc  et mon Ibook se bloque la avec la pomme noir. il n'avance plus .


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juin 2009)

Bon je crois que tu as 2 problèmes différents :

- Le rétro-éclairage de l'écran est naze ou l'inverter board

- Ton Mac se bloque sur la Pomme.

Solution, branche l'iBook sur un écran externe, fait un réparation des autorisations à partir du CD d'origine, ou une réinstallation. Fit également un reset PMU (iBook G3 ou G4) ?

Voila


----------

